# fishing on trigger happy



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

See below


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

The forecast was for north winds in the morning and south winds in the afternoon/evening. Well we got the north winds going and the ride out, although wet , was not to bad. First stop was in about 90 ft of water, looking for some AJs. TJ and his son (Luke) started jigging , while Jack started with a bottom rig. First fish was a sand squirrel fish ( at least that is what I call them). Luke got it a jig almost as big as the fish. No AJs- time to move. We moved several times over the next 3 hours, finding suspended fish, only to find they were Red Snapper. At the Trysler Grounds, while we were hooked up to one of those Red Snappers, Jack's pole with a live/half dead bait suddenly bends over. After playing his Shark for about 30 min and bringing it to the boat for a picture, he first asks someone to cut the line, then begs for someone to take the pole ( we have pictures of this, so he can't deny it). We took the pole and under the expert hands, the shark was release ( line was cut by the shark) to terrorize again. This was Jack's biggest fish he EVER caught. If we could have identified it, we might have kept it. Time to move again, this time deep. We drifted between 380- 320 ft, catching tile, white snapper, a really nice gag grouper (release to float away) and a really nice long snowy eel. 
Time to go in. Luke was proven to be the best fisherman, with tile, red and white snapper, plus the only grouper of the day. TJ second with his Snowy eel. Jack third with the second biggest tile. Ed was last with only one fish, the biggest tile. It should be pointed out Ed only fished two times for a total of about 15 min.( this was by his choice). 

The wind had changed but it was coming from the east, but the ride in was relatively smooth. As we approached the pass, we passed a dozen or so, patched of bait fish on the surface. A few attempts to see if Spanish were pushing them was unsuccessful. All in all, Not a great day catching fish for the cooler, but there were lots of laughs and fun and JACK did catch his largest fish ever. the last two pictures are of the Pensacola fishing fleet from a couple of days ago 







Attached Images


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice ed glad you was able to get out and catch some fish


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Looks like a fun trip with lots of smiles.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good trip !


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the post Ed, always enjoy your writing  Sounds like you guys had fun.


----------



## RaisinCain (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks like you guys had a lot of fun. Nice report. Stay safe. See you on the water.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Good report along with great looking pix. WTG 
Whyme 
MakomyDayo


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

while we were hooked up to one of those Red Snappers, Jack's pole with a live/half dead bait suddenly bends over. that's what ed posted but............
ed actually picked up my pole since i had a floater on it while i was bottom bumping and told me i had hooked the bottom and laid it down. whaaaaat?
i took the rod, pulled a little and sure nuf it felt like...well wait a minute,,it starts to pull back. i thought...boat drift... but no drift was pulling that much. and it started to pull harder to the point of pulling drag!!!!
the pole bends over and the drag is hollering. i told ed, "this ain't the bottom." after a 5 hour battle of pulling drag and me taking it back, (well, it seemed like 5 hours), my back was aching and i was asking for help. they started to laugh as i was begging so i said, "cut the fusking line!"
ed relieved me as the shark (couldn't identify, maybe 6-7 ft. long) started pulling more drag and deep diving. finally, the shark cut the line at the leader and well that pretty much sums it up. 
tj's son, luke, has the vid on his phone. i'll see if he will post it.

jack


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Jack I just said bottom so that you would take your rod back. I already knew it was a shark or really big grouper and wanted you to have the fun.. You are welcome


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yea, i know. 
and a big thank you to you, too, ed. like you posted, it was another first on my list of the biggest fish i've ever caught. 
the thrill of victory.....the agony of defeat.

jack


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

I believe Ed's version.


----------

